# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Ever Test E Body Transformation!

## StickyNicky

Day 2-

Weight- 176.4lbs. 
Height- 5'8.

Cycle will be 500mg/wk Testosterone Enanthate for 12 weeks. Using AR-R 's Liquidex at .25mg EOD. PCT will be using AR-R SERMS with Nolva at 40/40/20/20 and Clomid 100/100/50/50. Will also be using HCG at 500iu/wk starting at week 2 all the way to PCT. This is my first cycle ever and my goals are to maintain at least 190 after PCT. 

It's amazing how a tiny needle can reduce a man into a big pvssy. Drawed using 22g needle and pinned using 25g. After I could finally stop shaking and sweating I pushed the needle in slowly and didn't feel a damn thing. Lmao. Injected into my right glute next to the last injection site a few days ago and Im already more sore than I was. Next time around will be much easier. Killed shoulders and traps today. Using a new workout program and feeling very strong and pumped. I know it is all mental, but Im already feeling like a badass. Can't wait until it starts kicking in. Will post before pictures soon.

----------


## crunkee

Excellent Nicky glad to see ya up n running! Ya so true bout the needle. It didnt freak me out the first time i was just like fck it. Be interesting to see how you fare with the soreness from the shots. If i do another cycle..who am i kidding ..(when) ill front load with prop ..The wait game is a joke. Ill look into some other things next time as well. I can say the hardest part is diet .. Be great to see some starting pics.. hcg from week 2 ? i hear people using it quite a bit later than that .. maybe check around bro

----------


## DeadlyD

subscribed!!! good luck bro, ill be here if you need a push!! lol

----------


## < <Samson> >

Nice. . . . 

Sounds all about right.

Post pics & get huge.

----------


## StickyNicky

Alright brothas, here are the befores:

----------


## antrio1

What's up brother, glad you got it up

----------


## StickyNicky

> Excellent Nicky glad to see ya up n running! Ya so true bout the needle. It didnt freak me out the first time i was just like fck it. Be interesting to see how you fare with the soreness from the shots. If i do another cycle..who am i kidding ..(when) ill front load with prop ..The wait game is a joke. Ill look into some other things next time as well. I can say the hardest part is diet .. Be great to see some starting pics.. hcg from week 2 ? i hear people using it quite a bit later than that .. maybe check around bro


Shit bro, my arm pits literally started dripping sweat in the 2 minutes that it took me to gather the balls to pin myself. It's no big deal now. It's just annoying dealing with a sore ass. I'm definitely not looking forward to tomorrow. Gonna annihilate legs with a sore ass. I considered frontloading but decided against it. Oh well. You better log your next cycle again. I always look forward to reading your updates. Gonna have to steal the mangina scale from you haha. Get paid tomorrow and stocking up on the foods tomorrow!

----------


## StickyNicky

> subscribed!!! good luck bro, ill be here if you need a push!! lol


Appreciate you taking the time to follow me on my journey bro. Will update often.

----------


## StickyNicky

> What's up brother, glad you got it up


Hell yeah bro. Trying to get popular around these parts. You said working legs takes some soreness out of the ass right?

----------


## StickyNicky

> Nice. . . .
> 
> Sounds all about right.
> 
> Post pics & get huge.


Thanks for following man! Returning the favor.

----------


## DeadlyD

> Hell yeah bro. Trying to get popular around these parts. You said working legs takes some soreness out of the ass right?


maybe alittle, but the big thing is rotating sites, I go R glute, L glute, R quad, L quad. delts are good too.

----------


## Times Roman

I had a nurse at kaiser show me my first pin with water onlly. helped with the "not knowing" part

----------


## StickyNicky

> maybe alittle, but the big thing is rotating sites, I go R glute, L glute, R quad, L quad. delts are good too.


I was going to switch to the left ass cheek but I didn't feel confident enough with my left hand. Will rotate next week.

----------


## StickyNicky

> I had a nurse at kaiser show me my first pin with water onlly. helped with the "not knowing" part


Damn. Lucky you. Sounds like a great idea. I need to look into having a nice blonde come and give me a hot oil ass massage to work some soreness out of my poor little cheek.

----------


## Armykid93

> Damn. Lucky you. Sounds like a great idea. I need to look into having a nice blonde come and give me a hot oil ass massage to work some soreness out of my poor little cheek.


Haha!

----------


## crunkee

Ya hard to pin on left side!.. Pinning aint to bad.. it still weirds me out though.. if u think about it ..jabbin into your meat .. seems like between veins ..nerves and all the other shit you'd hit something bad every time...glad that aint true.

----------


## StickyNicky

> Ya hard to pin on left side!.. Pinning aint to bad.. it still weirds me out though.. if u think about it ..jabbin into your meat .. seems like between veins ..nerves and all the other shit you'd hit something bad every time...glad that aint true.


Haha true. I actually kinda like pinning. It makes me feel like a badass. I wish I had a badass girlfriend to pin for me though. My life would be complete if I could find a girl like that.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Try your triceps and biceps. Easy to reach and they don't hurt.

----------


## Bigherm21

Look good bro. Everyone's scared in the first one.

----------


## travaldavas_taz

Well if everything gets good... 
Imma try it... 

Good luck!

----------


## StickyNicky

Day 3-
Weight 177.4

Legs today. Hell day. Work out is as follows:
Leg extensions 3x8
Squats 3x8
Hack squats 3x8
Leg press 3x8
Stiff leg dead lifts 3x8
Lunges 3x8
Standing calf 3x8
Seated calf 3x8
Bench press 3x8

Feeling pretty pumped today. Intense workout. Ass is less sore, even without the help of a hot topless blonde to massage my ass with hot oil. Looking forward to pin day on Monday. So far no sides, but maybe oily skin and break outs, going to get some Panoxyl to combat/prevent body acne. Could be just the weather as its hot as hell and I'm sweating like a hog in heat on a Wednesday night. Can anyone recommend any additional support supps to run on cycle to minimize cholesterol/cardiovascular impact?

----------


## StickyNicky

Thanks for all the support my brothas. Aiming to provide a very detailed log with entertainment/comedic value. Was pumped at the gym and took this pic  :Smilie:

----------


## FONZY007

Lol hey Arnold

----------


## StickyNicky

> Lol hey Arnold


Test is already kicking in hahaha. Nice avi bro!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I was going to switch to the left ass cheek but I didn't feel confident enough with my left hand. Will rotate next week.


your going to have no choice bro if you keep injecting the same cheek...its going to be a long cycle if you have to work out in pain exspecially in the glutes...sitting down is going to become an issue as you probably already know...

----------


## dooie

I'm following bro! Btw.. What happened to your trap? Did u injury ur shoulder or something?

----------


## StickyNicky

> I'm following bro! Btw.. What happened to your trap? Did u injury ur shoulder or something?


Thanks for coming along for the ride bro. It'll be worth while. No injuries except a strained right pec that acts up whenever I bench too heavy.

----------


## Bonedriven

I remember when pinning was like that. After awhile is just like shaving...

----------


## TruRelign

Subscribed. This is pretty much exactly what I want my first cycle to look like, so I think shadowing you will be a huge benefit for me. Looking forward to seeing your progress

----------


## StickyNicky

> Subscribed. This is pretty much exactly what I want my first cycle to look like, so I think shadowing you will be a huge benefit for me. Looking forward to seeing your progress


Thanks for following bro. Trying to make this as informative and descriptive as possible for you guys!

----------


## TruRelign

> Thanks for following bro. Trying to make this as informative and descriptive as possible for you guys!


No problem. I'm really interested in your results because everything you're doing is what I've been planning out for about 6 months or more so I feel that this is no coincidence. Also interested to know changes in moods, focus, libido, or any other subtle change that might happen while on so be sure to document those as well

----------


## StickyNicky

> No problem. I'm really interested in your results because everything you're doing is what I've been planning out for about 6 months or more so I feel that this is no coincidence. Also interested to know changes in moods, focus, libido, or any other subtle change that might happen while on so be sure to document those as well


Sweet. No need to worry man. I've got all this well
Covered. Next update tomorrow. Right now it's all just mental. Knowing I'm on gear is making me focus and have more drive to lift harder than usual.

----------


## bobsyouruncle

Good luck bro! Logs like these are much more helpful than you think, cheers bud

----------


## StickyNicky

> Good luck bro! Logs like these are much more helpful than you think, cheers bud


Appreciate you joining me for the ride buddy. Upcoming update in the next few hours.

----------


## StickyNicky

3rd Pin Day-

Weight 179.0

No noticeable side effects yet. Once again, just more drive, intensity and a pumped feeling 24/7. All mental. I did have to jab my ass twice this morning because I hit a blood vessel on the first pin. Pulled out and pinned about an inch lower using a new needle (25g 1in) and no blood upon aspirating. Even with two pins I have no noticeable soreness this time. I also warmed up my test for 5 mins in warm water and it was noticeably easier to draw. Average chest workout today, no abnormal strength gains yet. Back day tomorrow. Routine is as follows:

Machine Chest Press Warmup 265lbs 3x12
Incline Press 3x8 (185, 190, 195, 225x2)
Bench Press 3x8 (225x3)
Decline Press 3x8 (215x3)
Incline Flyes 3x8 (55x3)
Cable Flye 3x8 (90x3)

----------


## StickyNicky

4th Pin Day

Weight- 182.0

Pretty awesome gain in weight. I don't really feel like I look bigger, but I do feel more pumped constantly. Wore a shirt to the gym that usually fits me tight and now I could barely fit my arms inside the sleeves. No sides as of yet except probably double the amount of erections I get a day. Pinning today was the easiest yet. I made sure I warmed the test and lubricated the needle graciously and I didn't feel anything at all. I've thrown in some multivitamins for general health as well. I'm using Source Naturals Life Force Multiple, 3 caps a day. Work out today was intense and I left feeling the best arm pump I've ever felt in my life. My biceps were fully engorged and veiny and I could actually see bulging muscle fibers when I flexed my triceps. Work out is as follows:

Biceps:
Incline DB Curl- 45x8x3
EZ Curl Bar Curls- 45 plates x8x3
Preacher Curls- 35 plates x8x3
Hammer Curls- 45x8x3

Triceps:
Rope Pulldown- 100x8x3 (big jump)
Straight Bar Pulldown- 80x8x3
Skull Crushers- 35 plate, 35+5, 35+5 x 3
Single Arm Cross Body Reverse Pulldown- 30x8x3

----------


## DeadlyD

how's it goin Bro? we haven't heard from ya In a couple days.....problems??

----------


## Ben_66

Keep it up!

----------


## TruRelign

Can you just clarify why you're pinning every 2/3 days instead of every 4/5? Are you including hcg pin days maybe?

----------


## StickyNicky

> Can you just clarify why you're pinning every 2/3 days instead of every 4/5? Are you including hcg pin days maybe?


I'm pinning every Monday morning and Thursday evening. About to add in HCG next pin day.

----------


## ironbeck

Good luck.

----------


## StickyNicky

5th Pin Day-

Weight- 181.6

Worked out chest late tonight, no strength gains chest wise To report yet. Pretty mediocre workout as I fell asleep with a full stomach and woke up bloated as hell. No side effects to report on yet except maybe slightly raised libido. I did pin my left glute today for the first time and it was a very awkward, complicated experience, but a successful one. Injection was perfectly painless and my ass meat is already sore. Contemplating experimenting with quads next time around to give my little bum cheeks a rest.

----------


## StickyNicky

> how's it goin Bro? we haven't heard from ya In a couple days.....problems??


No problems bro. Enjoying the ride. Again, I appreciate you following.

----------


## DeadlyD

> 5th Pin Day-
> 
> Weight- 181.6
> 
> Worked out chest late tonight, no strength gains chest wise To report yet. Pretty mediocre workout as I fell asleep with a full stomach and woke up bloated as hell. No side effects to report on yet except maybe slightly raised libido. I did pin my left glute today for the first time and it was a very awkward, complicated experience, but a successful one. Injection was perfectly painless and my ass meat is already sore. Contemplating experimenting with quads next time around to give my little bum cheeks a rest.


quads are a piece of cake, having at least 4 sites is way better, I think I'm going to introduce delts next cycle aswell.

----------


## StickyNicky

> quads are a piece of cake, having at least 4 sites is way better, I think I'm going to introduce delts next cycle aswell.


So quads are just middle of the muscle one inch to the outside right? That's what I'm thinking. I'll rotate ass and legs but I've just heard horrible stories of quad pip. Delts seem easy as well.

----------


## DeadlyD

> So quads are just middle of the muscle one inch to the outside right? That's what I'm thinking. I'll rotate ass and legs but I've just heard horrible stories of quad pip. Delts seem easy as well.


there a web site called spot injections dot com, take out the spaces, it has pictures on site locations

----------


## StickyNicky

> there a web site called spot injections dot com, take out the spaces, it has pictures on site locations


Sweet man. Thanks. Helped a lot. Let me know how the Delts work out for you.

----------


## StickyNicky

Alright guys, little mini update. Weight today is at 184.0 first thing in the morning. That's nearly 8 lbs in two weeks. Still taking Arimidex at .25mg EOD. Does this sound normal even with the AI? Ex gf said I'm definitely looking bigger and my face looks bigger as well. Strength gains are good but not in full swing yet so it must be water and diet. Hopefully lean muscle gains start coming soon. My father also saw me today and said I'm looking bigger and my grandma said she is "concerned" as to how big I'm getting. Felt huge today at the gym as well. Shit, it's only been two weeks, it's going to be ridiculous here in another 4-6 weeks.

----------


## DeadlyD

your appetite is prolly way up too eh? that's good, about the 8# make sure and keep your diet super clean and lower your sodium intake really watch it and try to drink 4 liters of water a day that should help with water retention, also you could try upping the adex to ed that helped me aswell.

----------


## StickyNicky

Will do. I upped the adex to .3 and been watching diet more as well. No more bullshitting for me.

----------


## StickyNicky

Pin Day 6-

Weight- 184.6

Still no sides at all besides being told I look bigger and my shirts are all feeling tighter. No massive strength gains yet but weight has been going up pretty consistently. Upped adex to .3 EOD to combat water weight. Pinned right glute and have no PIP. I however will probably start rotating delts in next week to switch up the injection sites. Did shoulders yesterday and noticed more strength but nothing too crazy. Work out is as follows:

Machine Shoulder Press- 235lbsx8x3
Lateral DB Raise- 40lbx6x3
Cable Front Raises- 22.5lbx8x3
Cable Bent Over Laterals- 22.5lbx8x3
Upright Barbell Rows- 135lbx6x3

----------


## crunkee

Let me know how those quads go! eek ill never do em again ! Gl on your journey bro

----------


## StickyNicky

Pin Day 7-

Weight- ? Scale is no longer available. Buying one soon.

I decided to rotate in quad injections so I pinned my right quad. Ouch. I could actually feel the sting of the needle this time going through my skin which has yet to happen really on my ass. Hit a nerve and freaked out for a bit and pushed through and injected into the muscle. Yesterday I felt like I was walking around with a knife stuck in my leg all night and had to take Tylenol. Still a bit sore today but not nearly as much. Probably won't do quads again. Horrible first time experience and I'll just try Delts now. As for bad side effects I'm noticing some acne on my shoulders and a few on my chest and also crazy libido. Other side effects include abnormal strength gains. Workout tonight was as follows:

Lat Pulldowns: 3x8 (185, 200, 205) 205 felt easy. NEW PR.
Cable Chest Fly: 3x8 (90, 100, 100) NEW PR and crazy chest pump.
Bent Over BB Rows: 3x8 (185, 190, 195) NEW PR.
Close Grip Pulldowns: 3x8 (160, 170, 170) lazy..
Seated Rows: 3x8 (170, 170, 170) easy..
Donkey Calf Raises 3x8 (4plates, 4plate+ 5, 4plate+2.5) NEW PR. Calves feel big for the first time in my life.
Squat Sled: 3x8 (260, 280, 300) NEW PR. Could've done more but still feeling PIP.

----------


## Shuff

Subscribed. Looks like your doing well! Very useful for me to learn from you since I started a similar cycle a few days ago. I'll also made a log. Check out the link if your interested.  :Smilie: 
forums.steroid *dot* com/showthread.php?505712-First-Cycle-500-Test-E-Clean-Bulk&p=6063559#post6063559

----------


## StickyNicky

> Subscribed. Looks like your doing well! Very useful for me to learn from you since I started a similar cycle a few days ago. I'll also made a log. Check out the link if your interested. 
> forums.steroid dot com/showthread.php?505712-First-Cycle-500-Test-E-Clean-Bulk&p=6063559#post6063559


Thanks for joining me buddy. I'll definitely return the favor!

----------


## Anabolick

Very nice gains, you should post pics if you have some.


I plan on doing the same thing as you in August. Hows the water retention? Are you holding more water then you would on a regular bulk w/o an AAS? Any noticeable fat gain?

----------


## StickyNicky

I'll post some new pics either today or tomorrow. Water retention is basically what I think most of my weight gain so far. I'm taking .3mg Adex EOD. I've probably hit 10lbs already in nearly 3 weeks and I haven't felt strength gains yet until this week. Has to be water. I haven't eaten as clean as I should be so I have gained a little fat I believe. I can still see my abs. Definitely holding more water.

----------


## antrio1

Sweet bro keep up the thread

----------


## Rylx

Nice log man, keep it updated

----------


## crunkee

I TOLD YA bout the quads broham those sons a bitches is like u said .. like a knife in the leg..it was fckd up i did it twice... never again lol... the cheeks is where its at

----------


## StickyNicky



----------


## StickyNicky

Day 8-9

Weight- Same.

Sorry about the lack of updates guys. Overall, getting stronger every workout still. Feeling pretty big but leveled out at 183-185. Going to revamp the diet to keep the gains coming. Still no side effects except some body acne but its clearing now. Still getting compliments every day and Im loving the shit out of it all. Yesterdays workout was pretty decent, saw some good gains. Workout was as follows:

Lat Pulldowns- 3x8 (200,210,210) NEW PR
DB Bicep Curls- 4x8 (50,50,50,50) 
Tricep Pushdown Rope- 3x8 + set of 21's (105, 105, 105, 80)
Standing Shoulder Press- 5x5 (135, 145, 155, 165, 175) NEW PR
Squat Sled 3x8- (280, 300, 320) NEW PR
Donkey Calf Raises- 3x8 8 plates +10

----------


## StickyNicky

Hahaha. Yeah bro, never making that mistake again. It just doesn't get any better than the ass meat.

----------


## StickyNicky

Update:

Upping Adex to .5mg EOD.

----------


## Jonnyg419

Great progress bro, U and me actually started our cycle on the same day, everything I have read about you saying as far as sides..I have been having the same shit, I'm at week four and my strength is just starting to increase. Keep up the great work!

----------


## StickyNicky

> Great progress bro, U and me actually started our cycle on the same day, everything I have read about you saying as far as sides..I have been having the same shit, I'm at week four and my strength is just starting to increase. Keep up the great work!


Appreciate you following bro and glad I could be of some help. Get ready for one hell of a ride! Best of luck to you buddy!

----------


## TruRelign

definitely a change in physique in pics. keep it up bro

----------


## StickyNicky

Weight: Hovering around 185.

Still no side effects except body acne but I did up Adex to .5 EOD. Hitting PRs every day and I'm enjoying every bit of it.

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 220lbsx3x8 easy. Started off at 180. New PR!
Bicep Concentration Curls: 55lbsx3x8 new pr.
DB Lateral Raise: 45lbx3x8. New pr.
Squat Sled: 300, 320, 340, 360x3x8.

----------


## StickyNicky

> definitely a change in physique in pics. keep it up bro


Thanks bud. I've been getting compliments from everyone I know. It's been one hell of a ride.

----------


## StickyNicky

Day 11-

Weight- Around 185

Shoulders Day-

Unbelievable strength feeling. I've now maxed out on the shoulder raise machine at 100lbs for 10+ reps, shoulder press machine at 200lbs for 15 easy reps 3 sets, and now donkey calf raise machine at 8 plates and 10s for 25 reps. It seems like no matter how much weight I increase each set and after each exercise I can still keep pushing out more easy. Feeling like super man. Un-fvcking-believable. Most machines I just hop on and Max out on easy now. No matter what my muscles just won't get exhausted anymore. Loving this.

----------


## Shuff

Nice. How many weeks did it take before you really started to feel the juice gains kicking in? Soon 3 weeks into my Test E cycle and no juice gains yet. Hope they'll come in 1-2 weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## StickyNicky

> Nice. How many weeks did it take before you really started to feel the juice gains kicking in? Soon 3 weeks into my Test E cycle and no juice gains yet. Hope they'll come in 1-2 weeks


Definitely the 3rd-4th for strength gains. Weight gain was pretty immediate at like 2nd week. Overall this hit me really, really fast. I bet the gains will hit you soon, just keep pushing hard!

----------


## Jaxon0408

What happened to the updates on this thread. I wonder how the cycle ended.

----------


## backcountryrider

Drum roll up to...... closed curtains!

----------


## thai007goy

Yea just disappeared. Hope it ended well for him.

----------


## GnarKill

I jsut waisted like a half hour. :Shrug:

----------


## cc5501

> I jsut waisted like a half hour.


I feel the same way...

----------


## Kelectronic

Haha, I remember reading every single post and just being like... OP WHAT HAPPENED?!

----------

